# Is Listerine okay on a dog's gums?



## Fluffyspoos

I'd avoid human products personally.. especially things with alcohol and fluoride. Bleeding on the gums isn't a big deal, my gums would bleed if I went 4 months without a brush too.


----------



## Annie and me

I brush her teeth a couple of times a week, so they are not too bad. I think the woman on the video thought that bacteria could get into a 'raw' gum that was bleeding. My Listerine does not have fluoride. It does have alcohol, but then again, so does the PetzLife Oral Care products that a lot of people like.


----------



## tortoise

Don't scale at home unless you can polish too. You'll get more tartar on the teeth if the teeth are left unpolished. I'm all for do-it-yourself and being involved in your pet's care, but this is one for the professionals. There are many SAFE home-care dental things you can do. Enzymatic toothpaste. Daily tooth brushing. Water additives that bind calcium and something else I can't remember. Rope chew toys. Chlorohexidine impregnated rawhide (apparently not worth the price). Greenies chews. Prescription diet (Science Diet TD). Or feed raw diet - very effective!

Bleeding gums is not a big deal. But if you nick the gum (very easy!) and put mouthwash on it, wouldn't that burn?!


----------



## Annie and me

tortoise said:


> *Don't scale at home unless you can polish too. You'll get more tartar on the teeth if the teeth are left unpolished*. I'm all for do-it-yourself and being involved in your pet's care, but this is one for the professionals. There are many SAFE home-care dental things you can do. Enzymatic toothpaste. Daily tooth brushing. Water additives that bind calcium and something else I can't remember. Rope chew toys. Chlorohexidine impregnated rawhide (apparently not worth the price). Greenies chews. Prescription diet (Science Diet TD). Or feed raw diet - very effective!
> 
> Bleeding gums is not a big deal. But if you nick the gum (very easy!) and put mouthwash on it, wouldn't that burn?!


Interesting, thank you. I did a quick search online and see that some people polish with a baking soda/water paste on a gauze pad. Do you have any idea how effective that is? I do brush with enzymatic toothpaste and use an enzymatic rinse. I would never attempt a major scaling, but she gets some tarter on her canines that I thought I could scrape off.


----------



## liljaker

I actually found a "natural" mouthwash type solution (I will look for the brand tonight) and although for people, has no chemicals, and contains aloe vera, and some soothing ingredients (all human grade) that are also supposed to help on gums -- for people with gingivitis (sp?) or bleeding gums. I started using it on Sunny's a bit, and it really helps along with the Leba III spray I used (at the recommendation of the breeder) and brushing.


----------



## liljaker

Let's see if this posts Tom's of Maine Cleansing Mouthwash, Spearmint - Best Price also does not contain alcohol. I bought it at Whole Foods and I can use it too!


----------



## Annie and me

liljaker said:


> Let's see if this posts Tom's of Maine Cleansing Mouthwash, Spearmint - Best Price also does not contain alcohol. I bought it at Whole Foods and I can use it too!




Thanks for the link. The Witch Hazel in it is good for soothing and it's anti-inflammatory properties, but it does not kill bacteria. Probably makes their gums feel good though!


----------



## liljaker

Annie and me: I was mistaken, I do use the Tom's (for me), but the one for Sunny I picked up is this, from The Natural Dentist, The Natural Dentist - Cures Bleeding Gums
I do think the grape seed extract, which can act as a natural antibiotic, has the effect on the gums -- and it is natural. This is what I have been putting on his gums, occasionally, with my finger. He does not seem to mind it --- and I do think it helps the gums. The vet said he teeth/gums look great, and they didn't 5 months ago, so perhaps it was the Leba III, too, and brushing and this -- not sure, but I wanted to post the correct product.


----------



## CT Girl

Would you consider a chicken neck instead? Swizzle's teeth are fantastic - the vet comments each time she sees him. It is so easy and enjoyable for the dog too. I use to give my Aussie every dental thing I could - additives in water, special rope chew toys, doggie toothpaste, greenies ... None of it really cleaned his teeth. Once I started him on bones within a few weeks there was a big noticable improvement. If you don't feel comfortable with the bones I have heard good things about Leba III spray but I have no personal knowledge. The only thing I really do now other than the bones for Swizzle is brush his teeth.


----------



## Annie and me

liljaker said:


> Annie and me: I was mistaken, I do use the Tom's (for me), but the one for Sunny I picked up is this, from The Natural Dentist, The Natural Dentist - Cures Bleeding Gums
> I do think the grape seed extract, which can act as a natural antibiotic, has the effect on the gums -- and it is natural. This is what I have been putting on his gums, occasionally, with my finger. He does not seem to mind it --- and I do think it helps the gums. The vet said he teeth/gums look great, and they didn't 5 months ago, so perhaps it was the Leba III, too, and brushing and this -- not sure, but I wanted to post the correct product.


Oooh, okay. Thanks! I'll check that one out.


----------



## Annie and me

CT Girl said:


> Would you consider a chicken neck instead? Swizzle's teeth are fantastic - the vet comments each time she sees him. It is so easy and enjoyable for the dog too. I use to give my Aussie every dental thing I could - additives in water, special rope chew toys, doggie toothpaste, greenies ... None of it really cleaned his teeth. Once I started him on bones within a few weeks there was a big noticable improvement. If you don't feel comfortable with the bones I have heard good things about Leba III spray but I have no personal knowledge. The only thing I really do now other than the bones for Swizzle is brush his teeth.


I will consider this, thanks. I have to admit that raw kind of freaks me out. I know it shouldn't and that lots of people do it, it's just.......hard to take that leap.:shame:


----------



## CharismaticMillie

I second the raw, edible bones for teeth. I *know* it's hard to take the leap. But it IS the best thing for your dog's teeth. Even my traditional vet (at a Science Diet pushing practice) said the dogs he sees with the cleanest teeth and healthiest teeth are his raw feeding clients.


----------



## Annie and me

So you can feed just raw bones for chewing without feeding a raw diet? Salmonella freaks me out! I have little kids who like to kiss her (and Annie kisses back) all the time.


----------



## muffin

Ever since Gracie started getting her big girl teeth I have been giving her a chicken neck every other week. I'm also scared to take the leap into feeding raw, but I figure the chicken necks are simple enough and I can decide from there if I really want to try anything "yuckier" LOL. Her teeth are still new so no word on how much they help, but I'm going to start giving them to our newly adopted Gerry (7 years old) and see really how much they work!


----------

